# Rescue Centre being forced to close - Tamworth



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just found this while looking for rescue centres in the area - Grendon Cat Shelter in Tamworth is being forced to close and obviously they still have cats to rehome 

If you're interested or think you could help, have a read here:

Cat Rescue - Tamworth Staffs and Atherstone, Warks


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

That is sad, we need as many rescues as possible


----------

